# Any advice for us? Please ..



## Flossyfartface (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
My girlfriend and I would like to start a family. We went to the GP and although they were helpful they couldn't give us answers as they simply did not know them due to us being gay. We had all necessary blood tests, I had them multiple times and they've diagnosed me with PCOS and Gemma ( my girlfriend ) has a low egg reserve. We've been referred to the ocean suite at derriford and our appointment is on Wednesday. I have no idea what to expect so any advice would be really appreciated. 
Does anyone know on the funding side of things? My GP said that she wasn't sure but would imagine that we would have to " go off and try on our own for a year like a heterosexual couple would". I explained obviously whilst laughing that neither of us had readily accessible sperm and she admitted to not knowing much about the ins and outs and we were her first same sex referral. 
Surely there must be some sort of help for us? Has anyone had experience with the ocean suite? Will we get help due to my PCOS?
Thanks in advance everyone x


----------

